

The importance of ease of use and simplistic design - iamyoohoo
http://endorseyou.wordpress.com/2007/09/28/the-importance-of-ease-of-use-and-simplistic-design/

======
ivankirigin
No page that uses Snap can claim ease of use.

~~~
iamyoohoo
Agreed.

